# Bruckner's Choral works



## German6th (Dec 30, 2010)

Bruckner's Choral works IMO are some the most underrated and underperformed choral works. They are truly great works that deserve to be performed as part of the standard choral repertoire. For those who don't know Bruckner wrote 3 masses a Te Deum a number of motets, and a few settings of psalms. Early in Bruckner's compositional career he wrote a requiem, and a few pieces for male chorus Bruckner never meant for these pieces to be published and they are rarely performed.

My Favorites:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for those videos - good to see the score while listening.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

ANYTHING choral by Bruckner is worth listening to. Jochum's DG recordings of the three mature masses and the Te Deum (with Motets and Psalm 150) are played by me almost as much as the symphonies and string quintet. I do find it surprising that Bruckner never made any significant contribution to organ repertoire considering his own prowess on the instrument.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Great music.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Let me add my voice to the "chorus" that sings out in appreciation of the *Motets*! D)


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

*Bruckner's Choral Works*

This last week, I have been hearing much of his choral works. In particular, the 'Helgoland' Cantata, The Psalm 150 and Te Deum.
The performance I heard was by the Chicago symphony under Daniel Barenboim on Deutsche Grammophon. It is a good recording. Jochum has also done a good job on Te Deum and Psalm 150.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I just discovered the Te Deum and it's brilliant.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Many people are afraid of Bruckner because of the length of his symphonies. I wish they would first try his motets. 

I'm not a fan of big-throated, wide vibrato choruses, but there's something about Jochum's recordings of the masses, Psalm 150, and the Te Deum that gets to the heart of these pieces. (However, I go elsewhere for the motets.)


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I aim to explore Bruckner's choral works once I've got my head round those symphonies I don't yet know


----------

